# Majestic Fireplace



## Levi1923 (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi.. I bought a house with a Majestic gas fireplace about a year ago. I didnt have any problems with it last year and had used it a couple times this year so far.  now tho when i turn the thermostat up on the wall the fireplace will not start any more. The pilot light is still lit though. Anyone have any suggestions?  The fireplace is a D232 RN freestand DV NG F/Place. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## R&D Guy (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd check the wires on the valve, could be they got loose. You should be able to follow the wires are they come into the unit under the firebox. If there is a manual on/off switch underneath you can try turning it on with that. I'd also see if you can find a manual online. 

The other thing you might be looking at is a bad thermopile which is part of the pilot assembly.  Check this "How To" link for more info on your pilot.

How Gas Works


----------

